# Robin Williams as the American Flag



## lonestarwelder (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Robin Williams does a great job of mixing laugh-out-loud humor with poignancy.

My, was he ever young in this, too!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That was great. I put up a flag at the start of the Iraq war. The first one wore out and I'm on my second one now. We live near an Air Force base, and we see alot of people with flags up around here.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahhh..."Robin: The Cocaine Years". 
We are on our third flag as well since 9/11. Remember when everyone put out a flag? Look now; there all gone. How sad. Even our local theme park, which had THE strictest security checks has forgotten. But then again, it's not like 6 Flags is a big terrorist destination.... 
I'll keep my guns & money, you can keep the "change".


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

*(I'll keep my guns & money, you can keep the "change".)
amen! and great video!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

debbie5 said:


> Ahhh..."Robin: The Cocaine Years".
> We are on our third flag as well since 9/11. Remember when everyone put out a flag? Look now; there all gone. How sad. Even our local theme park, which had THE strictest security checks has forgotten. But then again, it's not like 6 Flags is a big terrorist destination....
> I'll keep my guns & money, you can keep the "change".


What are you saying, 6 Flags *IS* a terrorist organization!! Have you seen the prices they charge??!!:googly: By terrorist, I mean they hold you hostage (long lines, bad food, etc.) while taking your money.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Tell me about it. We can't afford to go there anymore. Thank goodness there are still small, private amusement parks around here that don't charge $7 for a hamburger.


----------

